# Team identifies fungus in humans for first time as key factor in Crohn's disease



## mf15 (Sep 20, 2016)

FYI. Hot off the press.
Of course a question what came first the biofilm or the disease.
Old Mike
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-09-team-fungus-humans-key-factor.html


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 20, 2016)

Great find. 

I will be experimenting using that information. 

Thanks for posting it. 

Dan


----------



## mom5272 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I pray they find a cure for this disease in my lifetime.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2016)

Very interesting. Filing the info. Thanks for thinking to post it.


----------



## Zim (Sep 20, 2016)

If you are in love with exact numbers and not a big fan of "significantly higher" and "significantly lower" when it comes to scientific claims, here is the publication itself.

PDF: http://mbio.asm.org/content/7/5/e01250-16.full.pdf
html: http://mbio.asm.org/content/7/5/e01250-16.full?sid=16184fd1-b31b-4fb5-a054-b4a53cb47edb


----------



## mf15 (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is a Chinese human study on cinnamon oil which will kill
the particular candida species, mentioned in the above paper.
Old Mike

http://www.journaltcm.com/modules/Journal/contents/stories/121/4.pdf


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 21, 2016)

Never knew that either.  

Lots of people have a candida problem even without Crohns.   I know one in particular that can use that information.  Another good find.  

A potential problem and potential solution, in one thread.  
Dan


----------



## mf15 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey Dan:
 I post most of the things I find over on the healingwell ulcerative colitis board.
If I find interesting crohn's info I will also post it here. Some are helped with combination
oils such as oregano,clove,cinnamon,thyme, fresh garlic.
I am pretty sure you know me from another board, where we talk about
radiofrequency killing of organisms.
Old Mike


----------



## xeridea (Sep 21, 2016)

This study had a nice design in that it analyzed CD patients, their healthy family members, and healthy unrelated individuals from the community. 

I also like that they say in summary that  "We have to be careful, though, and not solely attribute Crohn's disease to the bacterial and fungal makeups of our intestines."

Good research though to shed more light on this disease.


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, the I thought the name "Old Mike" was familiar, but memory is not so good. 

I will have to check out that site. 

I am using that frequency method as  a primary treatment for my Crohns, but I like to have other options as well.  Doing excellent now, but the nature of the disease makes it difficult to tell how well I have it under control.  I would need a site glass into my intestines. 

I will say my personal experience, like the authors warning, does not point to a single pathogen causing symptoms, but several.  That is how it appears with my individual case.  I would guess that there may be some with one or two pathogens causing symptoms or many.  MAP is surely involved with mine but not the only one. 

Don't have a clue whether fungus is involved, but certainly a possibility. 

I do appreciate this kind of information.  It is exactly what helped me with my self treatment.  I am sure others make use of it as well. 

We all need all the help we can get with this nasty disease. 

Dan


----------



## aloe (Sep 22, 2016)

D Bergy said:


> Yes, the I thought the name "Old Mike" was familiar, but memory is not so good.
> 
> I will have to check out that site.
> 
> ...


What is the frequency method?


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 22, 2016)

A method developed in the 30's by Dr. Royal Rife.  

Using specific frequencies to damage, weaken, or destroy bacteria, viruses, etc. 

Better explanation at:

www.rifevideos.com

I have been using the method for a decade. First for my wife's Lyme disease and co-infections.  Last five years or so for my Crohns.  

Dan


----------



## aloe (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you for the info. It's new to me, so I'll be checking it out.


----------



## mf15 (Sep 22, 2016)

Since this is a crohn's forum will go down this path and another a bit more.

Old Mike

A big IBD fungus study, to go with the other info.
You might also want to look into HSP70 being induced by oregano oil which contains lots of carvacrol, hsp70 then down regulates some inflammatory markers and up regulate protective T cells.
Of course there are other HSP's that may cause problems,gets complex.
For anyone interested you can search heat shock proteins colitis/crohn's
all kinds of stuff going on. The more I look at HSP the more interesting it is getting, might have to start messing with woo again.


fungus study
http://gut.bmj.com/content/early/2016/02/03/gutjnl-2015-310746.full

hsp70 mouse arthritis carvacrol
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20131272

it gets more interesting

I suggest anyone with crohns read this one, HSP 70 helps to fix NOD2.

www.emaxhealth.com/1020/protein-found-fixes-crohns-gene-mutation

and there is also some involvement with UC
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24651958

and dysbiosis nod2
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23281400

other HSP inducers, pectin, black tea,butyrate.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4235725/

might as well get a bit into MAP and nod2
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4316803/


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 22, 2016)

Not real familiar with the heat shock protein topic but I have wondered why L-Glutamine is so soothing to my intestinal tract.  I work backwards and forwards for possible treatments, meaning I find a hypothesis and test it, or find something that works and try find a hypothesis that supports it's benefit or an explanation of some type. 

In this case working backwards, I know L-Glutamine helps me.  The results are plainly noticeable.  Don't know why.  So I search "heat shock proteins L Glutamine".  That brings up this article:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/7638752/

What is your opinion on this Mike?  You know more about it than I do. 

Good luck with the "Woo". Ha ha.  The quack treatments have pulled my fat out of the fire more than once.  That's the advantage of being older.  I don't necessarily believe anything I can't measure myself or disbelieve anything I haven't tried.  Woo or otherwise.  I no longer think I know everything but realize I have been misled on many things.   The older I get, the less I believe anything.  But I do believe my own experience and things I can reasonably measure. 

Thanks for the info. 

Dan


----------



## mf15 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey Dan: 
I have tried most supplements that you might think of that were supposed to help UC,
still have UC.
Anyway if glutamine is working for you, keep it up,is was in the article I posted to 
up regulate HSP70.
One thing I have learned is that as soon as I might detect an adverse even starting,
I stop, but sometimes I don't catch it in time and things get real bad.
I had a real disaster with lacto fermented pickles, only ate about a 1/4 of one or less per day, well my guts did not like all of those supposed probiotic bacteria, nor can I take
regular probiotics, go figure.
We have one person at least on healing well, with crohns and does great with
woo and thyme oil, I have lost track of others.

One problem with many supplements is that they might not be bioavailable,
or are destroyed during digestion, or changed in first pass liver metabolism.
So what works in test tubes, may not work in humans.
With oils at least you can both eat them, and do some transdermal, which
will bypass digestion, not really into breathing them in.


Been researching IBD for the past 36 years, and I am still trying to connect the dots.
Old Mike


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 22, 2016)

I cannot use certain probiotics, but others I can.  I just make my own saurkraut for good bacteria now.  Basically, for when I kill off one of the several pathogens that cause my symptoms.  When I make a void in my guts I don't want something nasty moving into the open real estate.

Very few of my supplements have any noticeable effect.  Of course not all of them would be expected to.  So when I do experience a dramatic response, I take note of it.  I may not be able to explain it, but I can't deny reality.  

Or diseases are somewhat unique to us personally.  We may have the same symptoms but not necessarily the same causes.  However I am sure some of the causes are more common than others.  I only found one reference to mycoplasma causing Crohns like symptoms in one person.  Yet, it was a player in my Crohns directly and fatigue along with lung problems on occasion.  Not sure how common that is.  

An enormous amount of H-Pylori.  Enough that killing it too fast made my guts feel like they were on fire briefly.  Improvement afterwards.   

Yeah, I can substantially resolve symptoms, but as to the original cause or causes I don't have the answer.  Why I have this over abundance of these particular pathogens is a big unknown.  

I saw there are exactly two listed frequencies for Serratia 
marcescens.  I am still playing with MAP right now so I will see if these frequencies do anything for me once I am done with the current MAP experiment.  Don't know if I have it or the frequencies even work, but it costs me nothing but time to test it.  

Dan


----------



## Crohns08 (Sep 23, 2016)

Controling Candida is the basis of the SCD. Would make sense with all of the new studies on the SCD coming out with very high rates of remission without drugs.


----------



## mf15 (Sep 23, 2016)

For those interested have found the whole HSP70/NOD2 paper.
Seems to me that if you can epigenetically manipulate NOD2
defects then you might see some improvement in crohn's symptoms.
Oregano oil/pectin/glutamine/saffron might be an approach,take your pick.

By the way tried the SCD diet 3 times, the only effect was to loose weight,
of which I cant afford.

Old Mike
http://www.jbc.org/content/289/27/18987.full.pdf


----------



## Beach (Sep 23, 2016)

I've done some simple oxygen ideas that from what I've read can help with fighting fungus/yeast infections.  I found the oxygen ideas helpful for me.  

What I did is stir up water or vortexed water, increasing oxygen into it.  The water was full of air bubbles basically.  Then I drank the bubble water.  

The vortex bubbly water had me well to the gut most of the time.  It wasn't a cure, but I did notice a difference.  

With that said, this summer I've not been vortexing the water I drink.  I've been away from home and with that my stirring vortex machine.  With diet changes my colitis has been well controlled most of the time.  My energy levels have improved also.  

I should be home after the first of the month and plan to get back into drinking bubble water.         

Also to add, I read a book by Dr. Peter Gøtzsche.  He wrote a chapter in one of his book on one of the more popular anti-fungal medications being fraudulently created and approved.  I believe it was the popular anti fungal drug Diflucan he complained about.  He felt it was not all that effective against fighting fungal infections.  

I also remember, the tuberculosis bacteria is a mycobacteria.  Myco means fungus.  I looked further and found anti fungal medications can work against mycobacteria.  Some on that can be read below.  I recall many believe MAP, which I believe is a tuberculosis bacteria is responsible for Crohns.  Maybe instead of antibiotics being tried, possibly effective antifungals could help with Crohns sufferers and others with IBD conditions.  

"Antifungal drug kills TB bug"    



> ...Now, biologists at The University of Manchester have shown that chemicals called azoles – the active agent in many antifungal drugs – kill the TB bacteria, and could be effective in tackling the emerging drug-resistant strains.
> "TB is back with a vengeance with a third of the world’s population currently infected," said Professor Andrew Munro, who led the research in Manchester’s Faculty of Life Sciences....


Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2007-03-antifungal-drug-tb-bug.html#jCp


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 23, 2016)

One way or another, there seems to be a point in which fighting Crohn's with diet, anti-inflammatory supplements or drugs doesn't work any more.  At least that is how it was for myself.  

If the irritant which could be fungal, bacterial or all of the above, reaches a certain threshold, the only way to drive out the inflammation is to remove or reduce those irritants. 

I noticed when I was badly flared nothing I took would overcome that.  Even the cholestyramine would not stop the diahrea and it is otherwise very effective.  

The makeup of the stool is very telling.  I regularly take Turmeric.  When flared in he least, I can see mucous in the toilet as the turmeric stains it orange.  When I am completely free of inflammation, the stool is more digested and no mucous is present.  Bowel movements are less and cramping is much reduced.  

One way or another, by whatever means you are able, the pathogens have to be reduced somehow to have lasting improvement.  It would be great to get the immune to do this like it should, and maybe it does for a time, now and then.  I suspect mine did for the first 40 some years.  Now, mine does not, so it needs to happen artificially.  

I was on antifungals and a crapload of oral and IV antibiotics when I was septic.  That did help while on them, but everything raged back in a couple months time.  Much like Lyme disease, sometimes you need to find a long term treatment to keep this stuff at bay.  None of the pathogens involved with my Crohns are rare.  Even eliminating them is no guarantee they will not be re-aquired over and over again. 

Just my opinions on reducing the offenders.  I would look for a longer term way of keeping them in low numbers, however you may decide to go about it.  

TB was treated in the early days by moving people to high altitude where sunlight was the strongest.  It helped to keep the TB under control.  It is probably not a coincidence that the only thing that helped my psoriasis, back when I had it, was strong sunlight.  MAP was almost certainly the cause.  It seemed to react similar to strong sunlight as Tuberculosis. 

Great thread.  

Dan


----------



## Beach (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't know what to make of this disease/condition.  In some ways I found it humorous.  I read a book in the 1980s about a lawyer and politician from the capital, DC, that reportedly had gut-fermentation syndrome.  He had a successful career in life.  After retiring he was tired of being told he acted drunk all the time.  Alcohol never touched his lips though.  

He search for a cure, tried many different ideas, diets, drugs, but all that was offered in America didn't work at helping his gut alcohol being condition.  Then he learned of an anti fungal drug used in Japan.  it was highly toxic and dangerous to use but he was determined to rid his body of the alcohol brewing yeast from his intestine.  He traveled to Japan and met doctors their.  The Japanese doctors arranged to have him take the anti fungal drug.  He described it as being similar to a harsh chemo therapy treatment.  He was terrible ill the whole while, throwing up all the time, terrible weak, etc.  After a month of the Japanese anti fungal/ yeast treatment he was cured!  

I looked at the story two ways.  It could be read truthfully.  He might have been cured of the yeast.   Or it could have been that the retired politician decided he had enough of the chemo therapy.  

Either way I have read that fugal infections can be difficult to treat due to yeast/fungus being similar to humans cells.  They are also expensive.      

I remember reading that TB was largely cured in the west before antibiotics were on the scene.  I've read that a few times.  It was mentioned that sunlight helped patients along with improve diet.  It was observed that eating meat products high in cholesterol and fat nutrients seemed to have helped rid people of active deadly TB.  

Woman charged with DUI has 'auto-brewery syndrome' - CNN.com

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/31/health/auto-brewery-syndrome-dui-womans-body-brews-own-alcohol/

excerpts:

Imagine being charged with a DUI when it's been hours since you've had a drink, only to later discover that your body brews its own alcohol.

That's what happened to an upstate New York woman when she blew a blood alcohol level more than four times the legal limit....

...Also known as gut-fermentation syndrome, this rare medical condition can occur when abnormal amounts of gastrointestinal yeast convert common food carbohydrates into ethanol. The process is believed to take place in the small bowel, and is vastly different from the normal gut fermentation in the large bowel that gives our bodies energy.
First described in 1912 as "germ carbohydrate fermentation," it was studied in the 1930s and '40s as a contributing factor to vitamin deficiencies and irritable bowel syndrome. Cases involving the yeast Candida albicans and Candida krusei have popped up in Japan, and in 2013 Cordell documented the case of a 61-year-old man who had frequent bouts of unexplained drunkenness for years before being diagnosed with an intestinal overabundance of Saccharomyces cerevisiae, or brewer's yeast, the same yeast used to make beer....

...In the meantime, Marusak's client is treating her condition with anti-fungal medications and a yeast-free diet with absolutely no sugar, no alcohol and very low carbs. While that works for some, Cordell says, others relapse or find little relief.


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 23, 2016)

The auto fermentation thing would explain the actions of many politicians. Possibly it is more common than we know.  Ha ha. 

It is surprising that people brewing alcohol in their guts can even stay alive, much less function. 

I have read many accounts of the difficulty in treating Candida infections.  It can be reduced, but it seems to come back quite quickly.  There must be some kind of bacterium or other microbe that keeps that in check in normal gut flora.  Unfortunately, we do not know what that might be.  

Thinking about it, maybe that is why coconut and coconut oil seems to help some people.  It is a pretty good antifungal.  It also is something you are able to use long term if needed. 

Dan


----------



## Beach (Sep 23, 2016)

The alcohol result could depend on the testing.  I remember this about those that eat low carb diets setting off breathalyzer tests for drinking alcohol.  The poor guy that went through the chemo therapy type treatment in Japan might simply have been producing high ketone levels.    

Low-carbers beware the breathalyzer

https://proteinpower.com/drmike/2007/05/21/low-carbers-beware-the-breathalyzer/

Hard to say of course.  There could be something to it also, with fungus/ yeast infections leading to poor health and stomach issues - as OPs article leads to.  I just found it as a curiosity.  When I research into it what I found basically is that antibiotics are inexpensive while fungal medications are not always as helpful, can sometimes have harsh side effects, and can be high priced.  I guess fungal infections can be stubborn to get ride of sometimes.    

I tried several of the natural anti fungal medications such as coconut oil, garlic extract, olive extract, pau d'arco tea, but didn't find them helpful, for me.  

The oxygen idea though for what ever reason helped my stomach.


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 24, 2016)

If it works, stick with it.  I have heard of vortex water but I really don't know much about it, but we don't always understand why something helps us.  

Dan


----------



## mf15 (Sep 25, 2016)

Can't seem to edit my own post for some reason,so have to add a new one.
Just wanted to make sure that you know, that heat
induces heat shock proteins.
Otherwise know as hyperthermia.
Here are some mouse studies.
Don't believe your gi is going to tell you to get into a hot tub or sauna.

On another subject we owe a lot to the poor mice and rats/dogs/rabbits/monkeys/hamsters subjected
to all of these experiments, whether done humanely or not.
Old Mike
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9125658

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17575720


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 25, 2016)

Just a thought. 

Could you not induce heat shock in a specific area fairly safely with a diathermy machine?  These still are in use by some chiropractors.  

Of course there is the Oncotherm available in Europe but that's not very practical.  

If I had UC the first thing I would look into is ozone treatments.  If it is pathogen related, and it likely is, this would seem to be the most likely way to resolve it.  I would find a practitioner as it needs to be done properly.  

Dan


----------



## mf15 (Sep 25, 2016)

Dan: The problem with ozone is that it kills everything, which may cause worse
problems, sounds dangerous.  Believe me long ago ate a lot of hydrogen peroxide and iodine, no help.
Just targeting the gut with diathermy, don't know may need systemic activation of HSP70,back in the day they also had large whole body diathermy coils, where the person would step in and had whole body heating.

Anyway the whole point of activating HSP70 is to correct immune dysfunction
of NOD2, which hopefully might correct the killing by the immune system,
which also corrects the dysbiosis.

Whether any of this works, is perhaps another story.
Like I said above I have been trying different supplements/approaches
for the past 36 years,not much luck with the disease.
Right now even thinking about one of those infrared sauna's.
But since I have UC HSP induction may not have a chance of working.

Mike


----------



## mf15 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just to add a bit more on hyperthermia.
Fever induces endogenous TNF inhibitors.
Sometimes I wonder about the multi billion dollar biologic anti-TNF 
industry, if there is something they are not telling us.
Cant find much on this after 1991, of course using inhibitor in search terms
leads to mostly biologics.  Other search terms may work better.
Old Mike
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1384408/pdf/immunology00122-0126.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2188924/pdf/je16741511.pdf

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10067-008-1059-x

here is some 1999 work, seems you can get a tnf pulse
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC96494/

they go on to say near the end
The early deactivation of TNF-α expression in febrile hosts may be an important counterregulatory mechanism that prevents prolonged exposure to high TNF-α levels. We conclude that the protective effects of fever in the infected host (1, 2, 28, 39) may be mediated in part by appropriate modification of the TNF-α response to circulating bacterial products.

something from 2010
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3006616/pdf/12192_2010_Article_179.pdf


----------



## Zim (Sep 28, 2016)

mf15 said:


> multi billion dollar biologic anti-TNF industry, if there is something they are not telling us.


It's rather not a question of "if" but "how much".


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 29, 2016)

Reminds me of Malariotherapy for AIDS & Syphylus.  

Dan


----------



## IWishICouldHide (Sep 29, 2016)

This validates much of my recent studies. Though there are many organisms causing effects. The real problem is that many different pathogens are working together in symbiosis, while many Crohn's patients have a lowered amount of beneficial symbiotes of their own. We culled our worms (helminths) which can effect our immune response to antigens in these biofilms, and lost our beneficial bacteria and yeasts all of which can compete with and kill other microbes. This is most likely caused by environment and genetics. Constant exposure to negative microbes coupled with poor exposure to healthy microbes allowed them to out-compete and thrive in susceptible individuals with specifically compromised innate immune systems. It makes me think certain enzymes such as Dispersin B (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dispersin_B) in addition to digestive enzymes, antibiotic, prebiotic, probiotic, and immune treatment all taken together for a long period* could "cure" Crohn's by replacing the pathogenic biofilm with a symbiotic one. Or rather, cause long term remission coupled with a long term custom diet.

*dropping the antibiotics after an appropriate time


----------



## mf15 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just did a semi controlled experiment.
Bathtub hot water, but could have stood hotter, did not measure temp, my bad.
Tub too short so knees and of course head was exposed.
Measured oral temp with good old mercury thermometer, yes still have one.

Started 98.6 F - End 101.8 F after 20 minutes.
First 5 min temp did not move much, then felt head start to sweat, then temp started to move.
Still sweating as I write this. This was continuous monitoring of temp.

So it takes 20 or so minutes to get to 101.8 F lets see what happens with poo,and blood.
I expect not much but you never know. In that AS hyperthermia paper they did multiple
heat soaks. I have no sauna or hot tub so bath tub was the best approach to do this. Water temp somewhere between 110-115 F went back and
checked.
EDIT:Today 9/30/16 still have blood, stools seem hard as a rock, tuff getting past anal stenosis.
But they came out, normal for me is soft.
Did another bath, set temp in tub to 110 F,20 minutes.

Old Mike


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 29, 2016)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

I would try it. Actually I do anyway.  I have a traditional Finnish sauna.

Can't say if it helps or not.  If it does, it is not obvious.  But it is hard to stay in a 170 degree room until you get dizzy.  That's probably what it takes to move up your body temp much.  Pretty decent heart stress doing that also.  I wouldn't recommend it for those that have heart related problems. 

Dan


----------



## mf15 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dan: Sounds too hot check your temp with an oral thermometer probably
don't want to go over 102 or so.  Cant you get the sauna temp lower.
You may need to do more than once a day, so hydrate first.
My experiment just showed that you can get to 102 F in 20 minutes with
say 115 F water.
102 F probably safe, when you get to 104 then you start to cook your brain.

The key perhaps for crohns is fixing NOD2 which can be fixed by
up regulating HSP70, all of the above methods including heat might
be necessary. 
This article put me onto this path.
http://www.emaxhealth.com/1020/protein-found-fixes-crohns-gene-mutation



Mike


----------



## xeridea (Sep 29, 2016)

IWishICouldHide said:


> This validates much of my recent studies. Though there are many organisms causing effects. The real problem is that many different pathogens are working together in symbiosis, while many Crohn's patients have a lowered amount of beneficial symbiotes of their own....


And the inflammatory state changes the nitrate levels in the intestines which promotes the growth of detrimental Enterobacteriaceae (the family that includes E. Coli) and those beat out the beneficial bacterial populations. 

https://www.ucdmc.ucdavis.edu/publish/news/newsroom/7462


----------



## Lady Organic (Sep 30, 2016)

I wonder if IBD patients have more vaginal candida infections than the regular population...
Ive always had recurrent candida vaginal infections when I am sexually active. Its almost every month or every two months when Im lucky!!! This is highly annoying. I feel I am  part of a minority of women who have to struggle with that.
I have been wondering for a little while now if I should take again, the oral systemic pill that fights candida, Diflucan : https://diflucan.ca/?&cid=semfnJMOrIy&gclid=CPab5Jysts8CFYcmhgodg6kFzA...

This new research highly motivates me to take Difflucan next time I have an infection... or even before now that my colitis is still mildly active and not under control... may be worth a try

Thanks Old Mike for posting about the cinnamon oil. I am going to try it too.


----------



## mf15 (Sep 30, 2016)

Lady: Cinnamon oil is kind of strong, try eating cinnamon first.
Ceylon is supposed to be safer in large amounts since in contains little to no
coumarin, as compared to Cassia the regular store brands.

Coumarin may cause liver damage.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/260430.php

But then again coumarin is also a neutrophil elastase inhibitor.

Here is something whether true of not.
Of course you cant believe everything you read on the internet.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/opinions/7552

From reading this mouse study you would think it was a cure all.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21451725

from this one less is better
https://www.degruyter.com/downloadp...sue-5/s11756-013-0231-1/s11756-013-0231-1.xml

I have tried quite a bit of cinnamon, 2-3 teaspoons/day no help for me.

IBD by occupation-Bakers are high, outside workers or laborers in general are  low. Is it bowel motility in people that exercise a lot, or perhaps they get hot and sweat a lot. I guess bakers also sweat a lot, but they are quite exposed
to yeast.
As you know many with crohns have antibodies to bakers yeast.
Of course being a landscaper did not save my son, who has a pouch, then
again pesticide exposure, of which I am sure he was exposed much more
than the average person. 
http://www.europeanreview.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2838-2851.pdf
Old Mike


----------



## Crohn2357 (Sep 30, 2016)

mf15 said:


> http://www.europeanreview.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2838-2851.pdf
> Old Mike


Wow, lots of speculation going on in here. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mf15 (Oct 5, 2016)

This may tie many things together, quite interesting and exciting.

Immune Recognition of Heat Shock Proteins Provides a Molecular Basis for the “Hygiene Hypothesis” Linking High Prevalence of Immune Disorders to Lack of Cell Stress Eliciting Events

hsp70 is not just about the rescue of NOD2, but the generation
of T regs

not sure what is going on with the two that wont link properly

Old Mike


https://www.hindawi.com/journals/isrn/2012/826863/

moving on
http://ajpgi.physiology.org/content/296/5/G1003

hsp70 downregulated inflammation and tnf
http://www.gastrojournal.org/article/S0016-5085(07)01693-9/abstract?referrer=http%3A%2F<strong></strong>%2F<strong></strong>www.mdpi.com%2F<strong></strong>2076-0817%2F<strong></strong>3%2F<strong></strong>1%2F<strong></strong>187%2F<strong></strong>htm

the two references above came from here
http://www.mdpi.com/2076-0817/3/1/187/htm

can also tie this in with fecal transplants
http://www.gastrojournal.org/article/S0016-5085(03)00215-4/abstract?referrer=http%3A%2F<strong></strong>%2F<strong></strong>www.mdpi.com%2F<strong></strong>2076-0817%2F<strong></strong>3%2F<strong></strong>1%2F<strong></strong>187%2F<strong></strong>htm


----------



## D Bergy (Oct 10, 2016)

An interesting article on Dr. Mercola's site on how Manuka Honey breaks up biofilm. 

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...=20161010Z1&et_cid=DM124217&et_rid=1703640895

Never have tried it although I know it is used to inhibit growth of H-Pylori.  One of the four or five things I suspect cause my symptoms. 

Pretty low risk thing to test. Just have to make sure it is real Manuka Honey.  Lots of fake products out there. If I remember right it's pretty expensive. 

Dan


----------



## Crohn2357 (Oct 10, 2016)

I use propolis tincture to treat my Crohn's (along with meds of course). It is very effective for me. It is worth a try. 

The product I've been using is very similar to this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Propolis-Tincture-Ultra-Strength-Liquid/dp/B00028NCV4?th=1

I take 20 drops X 3 times a day.


----------

